
Show HN: I built a royalty-free indie music marketplace - kulesh
https://musicmaker.site
======
kulesh
For many years my good friend Evgeny Teilor (@evgeny_teilor on Twitter) has
been composing music professionally and working on the sound design for
commercials, movies, games, and TV-shows.

Nowadays, he is a professional digital producer and prolific creator. He works
with musicians, movie directors, internet personas and influencers in composes
music of all possible styles and genres.

YouTube: 2.2M views Jamendo: 2M plays Soundcloud: 340k plays

I’m happy to announce that we have just finished composing, designing, coding
and testing the collaborative product that we merrily call ‘Unsplash for
music’.

Music Maker is free music for everyone.

\- Need soundtracks for your podcasts?

\- Wanna find your unique sound?

\- Trying to spice up your indie game with an epic soundtrack?

Then you can choose to download Music Maker’s free universal music pack, which
includes:

\- 21 tracks in mp3 format (3 per theme)

\- 1 set of stems* included

Total size: 445 Mb

* A note for tech-savvy people and enthusiasts. We are not only sharing the mixed tracks, but also the ‘stems’: sets of music files for each instrument/voice. You can put your musician hat on and use remix, reuse, recycle them the way you’d like.

To get the most value out of Music Maker’s marketplace, you can get Giga pack.

Truly one-and-only all-in-one pack. You will get access to _all music_ the
talent has created so far _and will create in the future_. This way, you will
never run out of music material and support the indie artist.

\- 100+ tracks in .mp3 and lossless format

\- 20+ stems included

\- 1 year of free updates

\- Priority support

Total size: 11.2 Gb

The plan is that Evgeny and I will be creating 1-5 new tracks each week.
Invest once and get dividends in new tracks and stems.

------
majortonic
Thanks for the free pack just downloaded, will be checking it out later this
evening, but would be nice to have the preview on the website. Nice site btw
thanks again

------
ponyous
Website looks really good but I am missing the preview feature.

Surely you don't buy music without even hearing it, just because it supposedly
matches the theme you want?

